#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Long term lease for 15 Rai Oranges Farm Land

## miniemina

The land is located at Maesoon, Ampour Fang, Chiangmai Thailand. Excellent location, 2 ways access via tire government public road. Only 1.5km from Chiangmai-Fang superhighway. 12kms from Fang city. Two and a half hours drive from the city of Chiangmai.

Good investment. The business is continuing and ready to gather the oranges. Good to keep for your own asset as well as investing as a business. Very nice and peaceful area with nice and cool weather at the north of thailand surrounding with mountain and nature.

15 rai (approx: 6 acres) land
1500 Honey Oranges Trees
Electricity is available.
3 dams 
3 worker's houses
2 sperate toilets
1 sitting terrace 
2 storage rooms
1 chemical room
1 chemical spray mechine 
2 movers
4 electric pumps
*** springer is added next to each oranges tree *****

Price: 24,790 Baht(approx: 720 USD) per month for 30 years contract
** Note: All rentals are pre-paid for lease and contract documents.


Please contact me (Mina) at sale(at)renxie.com for more information

----------


## Stinky

Hi minime Do you know if there are any international schools within 30 min drive from this house?
I need to be relatively near because of my boy.
Thanks mate  :Smile:

----------

